# Air Filter Change



## A6 Rookie (Aug 3, 2010)

I bought a K & N Filter the other day and found that putting it in was not as easy as I estimated. I've put in tons of air filters in the past but never on an A6. I have an 05 A6, if anyone has some tips on how to change it out that would be great. 
Thanks everyone. 

J


----------



## bigsnowdog (Oct 2, 2010)

A6 Rookie said:


> I bought a K & N Filter the other day and found that putting it in was not as easy as I estimated. I've put in tons of air filters in the past but never on an A6. I have an 05 A6, if anyone has some tips on how to change it out that would be great.
> Thanks everyone.
> 
> J


I would like to know also. I read an explanation on another site and it sure does _not_ work on my 2006.


----------



## kaysid (Dec 18, 2005)

I got the following off another forum a while back, but have not had a chance yet to put mine in.
So give it a shot and let me know if it works out...I have a 2006 3.2 Quattro also.

"airbox removal

1) remove the duct that goes from the grill to the airbox by removing the two phillips screws 
that are on the plastic piece above the grill. There is an L-shaped piece that connects the grill duct to the air box. 
That piece is not secured on either side and can just be bent slightly on either side and pulled out before the duct is unscrewed.

2) Remove the two metal clips that connect the engine intake hose to the air box and pull the intake hose away from the airbox.
It will be in the way of the rest of these steps because there isn't much slack on the intake hose.

3) remove the two hoses that are attached to the top of the airbox and move those out of the way. 
They just slide into and out of plastic clips.

4) Remove the two metal clips that are are on the main airbox, 
one on the top rear side of the airbox and one on the top front side of the airbox.

5) work the airbox away from the quarter panel and upwards until it comes loose. 
If you shine a flashlight in the engine compartment down at the bottom of the airbox away from the quarter panel,
you'll see three plastic pieces that look like clips. The airbox just sits in those clips so no need to bend them or anything 
- just pull the airbox up and out of the clips, while pulling the airbox up and towards the engine and the airbox should come free.
Of course, the intake hose and two small hoses get in your way...

When the airbox is removed, you'll see the factory filter is screwed into the airbox with phillips "


----------

